# cant keep CRS!!!



## samc (4 Apr 2009)

in the last month or so i bought 3 CRS for my 30l nano and all was well until a few weeks after one suddenly died i then did a large water change and they seemed ok again. then the next week another died and was then worried what was going on did another water change (RO water again) and seemed ok again until today i realised that the last one had died and am now very annoyed. 
water is as follows:
NO3       40ppm
NO2       0ppm
GH        12d
KH         4d
pH         6.8
C02 was slightly over what it should be.
dosing is 2.5ml EI mix and 2ml easycarbo
i was feeding them tetra granuels by the recomended amounts (2 per shrimp per day)
there was also plently on algae in there too.
i want more but not until im certian as theyre great 

what was wrong????


----------



## Superman (4 Apr 2009)

Not sure what was wrong, did you change anything in the tank just before the deaths?
I'm a little bit worried about keeping CRS as I'm going to put some in my nano.
Did you only use EasyCarbo as the co2 source?
As you tank had algae, that might be showing that something was going wrong.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 Apr 2009)

Might be your Easy carbo.  I have heard of some having problems with EC/Excel and shrimp.  I think that's what killed off my original cherry shrimp in a small tank I had running last year.  Also, Dan has just lost a couple of CRS to what I think he put down to an EC overdose I think 

Still, 2ml in 30L doesn't sound like too much, but it could be building up untill water change...


----------



## johnny70 (4 Apr 2009)

CRS and Cherries are both fine with easycarbo IME as long as you DON'T overdose, I have had mine well over a year now with now problems dosing DIY TPN+ or easycarbo  

JOHNNY


----------



## samc (4 Apr 2009)

sounds as though it could have been EC but then others say not i wasnt sure if it was the co2 which was slightly over ill see what others say


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2009)

what temp you keep the tank at? 
could also be co2 poisoning since you say you over dosed.
but most likely ec over dosing, i only dose tpn+ in my shrimp tank and no co2 or ec.


----------



## samc (4 Apr 2009)

temp of the tank is about 20deg i didnt think it woud be co2 as not much was getting to the bottom TBH i think ill trya couple of amanos soon without dosing EC and see how they get on and ill also lower the CO2.

im starting to think it was a combination of both co2 and EC  

thanks LD


----------



## Simon D (4 Apr 2009)

Dosing EC (according to instructions) should be 1ml per 50ltrs or max 2ml per 50ltrs for heavily planted aquraia. So 2 ml per 30ltrs is over the top, you're almost double dosing assuming its a daily dose!!

Not saying that's the cause, but food for thought.


----------



## Superman (4 Apr 2009)

I was just looking at EasyCarbo's instructions...

Dosage
Tanks with minimal plants - 1ml per 100 litres
Tanks with fair amount of plants - 1ml per 50 litres
Tanks with large amount of plants - 1ml per 25 litres 

I'm now a little scared for when I get my CRS for my 14 ltr. There's only about 10 ltrs of water in there, so even at the suggested "fair amount" I should only dose 0.2ml per day. I'm currently at 1ml (but no livestock in there).
I think I'll have to reduce my EC dosing when they come in.

Has anyone looked at the co2 content within EC? I mean, how much ppm of co2 is in each ml? That might help us?


----------



## samc (4 Apr 2009)

i didnt think EC added any ppm of co2 i just thought it added carbon. hope you can get things right for when you get yours clark


----------



## Superman (4 Apr 2009)

Having a hunt around RE easy carbo I came across this...



> 1 ppm glutaral (maximum dosage of EC per day) generates 2.2 mg/l CO2 and consumes around 2 mg/l O2. So be carefull not to bottom out on O2. Some people here in Germany lost shrimp and fish due to to much Easy Carbo and O2 deficiency. *Only dose Easy Carbo when the lights are on.*
> 
> Post #16 from...http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/e ... tance.html



From that not only does easy carbo supply co2 to the water but it uses up o2 in there. Maybe the red bit should be adhered to?


----------



## samc (4 Apr 2009)

thats interesting could be why my DC is allways over when im hardly putting ang co2 in the tank. im gonna try leaving the co2 for a while then when i get some more see how they go. maybe with shrimp if you have co2 injection your best off not dosing at all


----------



## Superman (4 Apr 2009)

To be honest sam, I inject co2 and used co2 but never have been able to keep shrimps at all. Hopefully, that'll change with my nano.

EDIT: I've just emailed Easy Life about Easy Carbo information. I'll share when I get something.


----------



## samc (4 Apr 2009)

thanks mate. itll be interesting to see what they say


----------



## JamesM (4 Apr 2009)

I had problems with EasyCarbo in my shrimp tank. The HC loved it, but the shrimps hated it.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2009)

Btw testing it with Amanos is not the same for the CRS, both species require different parameters.


----------



## Simon D (5 Apr 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I was just looking at EasyCarbo's instructions...
> 
> Dosage
> Tanks with minimal plants - 1ml per 100 litres
> ...


 
My EasyCarbo instructs different doses! As mentioned earlier it's quote:

"1ml per 50 litres per day, with a maximum of 2ml per 50 litres per day in aquariums with lot of plants. Higher dosage levels are highly inadvisable"

My EC is new (only arrived this week from AE) it does say "professional" on the label so maybe this is more concentrate?


----------



## samc (5 Apr 2009)

i was thinking the same simon mine says the same as yours


----------



## Simon D (6 Apr 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i was thinking the same simon mine says the same as yours


I'm glad you concur, thought I was going mad or lost the ability to read and interpret


----------



## Superman (8 Apr 2009)

All,

I put a copy of my email to them and also the response from easy life...



> Hi,
> 
> I have happily been using Easy Carbo for nearly a year now in my planted aquariums and intend to use it in a new setup which has a volume of about 10 litres. At the minute I am dosing 1ml per day but will need to change that once livestock is added to the aquarium.
> 
> ...






> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in our Easy-Life products.
> 
> ...



From that it suggests that the recommended doses are a bit OTT already?


----------



## samc (8 Apr 2009)

thanks clark. it does sound like that to me too  :? iv got a 30in tank that i will be doing soon mainly for shrimp and im thinking that shrimp generally dont like it, so im gonna leave it as even small amounts must irritate them slightly and i want them to be as happy as possible   

if you dont add co2 into your tank then maybe you wont have an option about adding it. but remember clark, be careful!   
and good luck with your shrimp too. glad that my problem may have helped you.


----------



## Woodpecker (12 Apr 2009)

Just to clarify things - is it advisable NOT to use a liquid carbon suplement to a tank intended for shrimps?  If so, does this leave no option but to use CO2 for a planted tank?

Thanks Sue


----------



## johnny70 (12 Apr 2009)

Liquid carbon is OK IME but DON'T OVERDOSE and they should be fine

JOHNNY


----------

